# Mentoring Bill in Wisconsin



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

1horn said:


> Thanks to the efforts of many groups, including SCI, N***, and the Wisconsin Deer Hunters Coalition, a bill is now in the works.


Yes indeed, and the National Shooting Sports Foundation, too! Families Afield program. Many are finding out that the hunter safety courses are acting as a detriment to getting youth involved in hunting, and the facts point to youth hunters who are mentored are the safest hunters in the woods, bar none! Similar to what PA is doing. That bill is already going through the process.

We're gaining momentum, I just hope we keep the pedal to the metal!


----------



## 1horn (Jan 12, 2005)

They were also present. I couldn't remember everyone there. 
Their study was presented and it was outstanding. With their help, we got this bill sponsored.


----------

